
Show HN: Geochat – You are your city. Speak to the world - zachlatta
https://geochat.hackclub.com/
======
lanpaje
Just checked it out. Pretty cool speaking to someone from NZ quite randomly.

------
kelvincobanaj
Cool idea!

------
AbenezerMamo
Love it!

